# Buying a new table saw



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 20, 2015)

So my motor is shot, well it could be fixed for what I paid for it. Not worth fixing because I wanted to upgrade the fence so I figured it'd be smarter to just buy a new one. Thinking about going Grizzly(anyone have a 10% off coupon perhaps? haha). Was thinking G0715P or dropping big bucks(for me) and getting the G1023RLW, anyone have any experience or insight?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 21, 2015)

Well, ordered the G1023rlw, should be here next week some time, pretty excited.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 21, 2015)

Congrats ! Always exciting gettin new tools !


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 21, 2015)

Very cool! Take pics of how it's packed and while you unpack it. New machinery is always fun.


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2015)

I hope it works out, congratulations! A friend of mine ordered a TS from Grizzly, took 3 times and 6 weeks to get one that wasn't damaged in shipping. Tony


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 22, 2015)

Don't jinx me haha. I've gotta get rid of my old table saw hopefully this weekend.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 22, 2015)

I am very happy with my Grizzly jointer. I have heard that their table saws are stout and of good quality. I have to say that the trunions look beefy enough. I think you will be happy with it. I can't wait to see your pics when it gets there.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 22, 2015)

Just got rid of my old one, need to sweep up, might try to rearrange my garage some more, it's a wreck.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 22, 2015)

You should hire a cleaning service. I know a good one


----------

